# Photos - Holden Diesel Badges



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I had a little time off work today while watching my kids to install my Holden Diesel badges. This is how I decided to use them:





















I placed one combination badge on the right of the trunk lid where the LT or LTZ emblems would be on other models. The combination badge seemed to match the size of the Cruze badge best, and since the Eco emblem is to the left, it has a nice symmetry with the other badge. 









I contemplated both the plain Diesel badge and the combination badge for the engine cover. The combination badge would have needed to be in a location nearer the bottom of the cover, so I went with the plain badge to keep it near the Ecotec label. 









While I was at it, I got an idea to make use of that separate eco logo that is meant to go with the plain Diesel badge. I remembered the early 2000s style of placing the GM badge on the front fender near the drivers door, and thought this logo looked just about right to use for a similar placement. 

Unfortunately, the lighting wasn't great, and the car is seriously dirty, but this time of year in Iowa, it's the best I could do. Maybe I'll get some better photos in the spring when we have daylight again and I can wash the car without it freezing.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good! I like it!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Exactly how I used the diesel one on the trunk as I posted in an older thread. Looks Nice! In hindsight I would of cut the green badge off the diesel word and left it be. If I remember correctly the plain diesel labels were an even smaller font which is why I went with the one with the green emblem connected to it. It's no big deal to me at this point. I've thought about removing the green 2.0TD factory badge and finding a 2.0TD emblem if possible to put in the bottom right corner of the trunk. I don't know if I could.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

I would have probably cleaned the car a bit better before slapping those on. It's important for those types of emblems to have a super clean surface to adhere to.

But they do look good!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah. I thought of that from some experience with badges I added to my Jeep in the past. I did spot-clean the areas that I was adding the badges to, first with soap/water, then with alcohol, so I would get a good stable bond.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> first with soap/water, then with alcohol, so I would get a good stable bond.


Sounds like you did what you had to! Good job!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks good I want a set of Holden badges just wish it didn't tAke a month to get !!
ill put mine on the trunk and at the triangle on the back doors 
I removed my stupid engine cover cause I wanna hear the diesel sound


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks good, all you need now is enough badges and the whole car will end up clean, HaHa. I don't envy you guys in winter as when my car is "dirty" it still looks clean by comparison.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't care for it, the different font drives me crazy.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Like! I'm going to be installing my "TURBODIESEL" letters when they come in .


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> Don't care for it, the different font drives me crazy.


This is how the Holden badge looks on the car.

View attachment 52881


----------



## MotleyCruze (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks great, revjpeterson. Forgive my lack of knowledge, but where do you get those Holden badges? In this case, we DO need stinkin' badges. Wait, the TD doesn't stink. By the way, my mom was a UCC minister in Manson, IA in the late 80's/early 90's. My dad worked as an engineer in Ft. Dodge.

Nellie, I hear you about the engine sound. I popped off my former 2004 Jetta TDI's engine cover for the same reason, but put it back for the winter, in the vain hope it would hold more heat here in New England.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I picked up my badges on Ebay:

Badge Kit Holden Cruze Diesel Doors Boot | eBay

That link is to a set of 3, but there were also some offering single badges. 

I've never made it over to Manson, but I do go down to Fort Dodge (100+ mile round trip, thus the Diesel) 3 mornings a week to teach Word Religions courses at Iowa Central, in addition to my full-time duties in the parish.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> I had a little time off work today while watching my kids to install my Holden Diesel badges. This is how I decided to use them:
> 
> View attachment 52785
> View attachment 52793
> ...


It's a pity you don't have this engine turbo badge.
View attachment 194986


----------

